# How far is blue water out of DI now?



## TightLinesInTheGulf (Aug 14, 2018)

We are on Dauphin Island for the week and didn't plan on running for blue water. With the water slick calm, we are having a hard time not getting adventurous. Before we get too excited or blow money on a report does anyone know how far blue water is from the Lighthouse and approx area?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

A long ways


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

130 nautical miles.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Not within the first 34 miles. First hand report from Sunday.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are dead set on finding "clean" water i would run se out of di to the spur area


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

cody&ryand said:


> If you are dead set on finding "clean" water i would run se out of di to the spur area





How far have you been out in your new boat?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> How far have you been out in your new boat?


We haven't fished much farther then about 17 miles from land But have been making alot of trips offshore of navarre. Haven't made any blue water trips in the new boat because the good water has been so far away unfortunately. Also still kinda fighting with getting the boat to ride like it should. Going to pull motors and move the up a hole or two and add transome wedges this off season but have still been fish a good bit just taking a little more of a beating then we would like.


----------

